# Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k



## mdtape (22. November 2018)

*Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*

Hi,

ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen Pc zusammen und mir fehlen nur noch Mainboard und ram.
Mein Cpu wird ein 9700k und meine Grake eine 2070

Fürs das Mainboard habe ich viel gutes über Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite ab €' '169,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gehört. Übertakten werden ich auf jeden Fall.
Für den Ram bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche Module ich genau nehmen soll und welche Frequenzen und timings diese haben sollen.
Ich spiele in der Regel auf niedrigen Details auf Full Hd oder niedriger um mindestens 240 fps zu bekommen. Im Moment tendiere ich zu 3200Mhz und cl 16, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob
der Massive aufpreis für 3200 cl14 gerechtfertigt ist.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar Ideen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich habt.
Mfg


----------



## Camari (22. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*

Mainboard würde ich tauschen gegen dieses hier 

ASRock Z390 Extreme4 Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

Übertakten wird schwierig da brauchst du schon eine sehr gute Kühlung. Das ASRock würde sich aber besser zum übertakten eignen. Von Giagabyte halte ich nicht viel. 

RAM ist egal ob du CL16 oder CL14 nimmst. Ganz normaler DDR4 3200 RAM ist in Ordnung. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich also nicht um deine Frage zu beantworten.


RAM kannst den hier nehmen

16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Camari (22. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*



iWebi schrieb:


> Wieso nur 3200? Gehts dir da um Preis?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht geht's einfach darum das der Flare X DDR4-3200MHz CL14 200€ kostet und der G.Skill RAM CL16 nur 130€ als Beispiel. Ich denke das meint der TE auch und in solch einen Fall lohnt sich der Aufpreis definitiv NICHT. Eventuell bei Ryzen lohnt sich der Flare X RAM aber für eine Intel CPU eher nicht.


----------



## mauhdl (25. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*



Camari schrieb:


> Mainboard würde ich tauschen gegen dieses hier
> 
> ASRock Z390 Extreme4 Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Der I7 9700k unterstützt ja nur bis 2666 DIMM RAM ODER?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*

Über 3600 MHz würde ich für ein Gaming PC nicht ausgeben, da die Speicher zum Teil unnötig teuer werden und alles was darüber liegt keiner mehr merken und so gut wie nichts mehr ausmacht. Der Aufpreis rechnet sich normalerweise einfach nicht mehr.

Zudem wird hierbei der interne Controller der CPU übertaktet und OC kann keiner Garantieren.
Es ist daher am ende noch nicht mal sicher das schnellere Speicher laufen werden.


----------



## markus1612 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Der I7 9700k unterstützt ja nur bis 2666 DIMM RAM ODER?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Intel garantiert 2666MHz, alles darüber kann laufen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Camari (25. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*



iWebi schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch.
> 
> Coffee Lake sowie Skylake-X profitieren genauso wie Ryzen von hohen RAM-Takt.



Ryzen reagiert eindeutig "empfindlicher" auf RAM. Kauft man für einen Ryzen RAM mit einer niedrigeren Geschwindigkeit macht sich das dort mehr bemerkbar als bei Intel


----------



## Camari (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Ram und welches Mainboard für 9700k*



iWebi schrieb:


> bei Skylake-X wegen des Mesh sind Ryzen und Skylake-X gleichermaßen empfindlich.



Was Skylake X betrifft möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen  ging mir eher um Coffee Lake


----------

